# Water Heater - Use Gas And Electric



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Can I use both the propane and electric at the same time on my Outback 298RE. I know on my Trailbay I could do that and the water would heat up quickly. This trailer is new to me and I am not sure if I can do the same thing without causing any problems.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes, the Outbacks support using both at the same time. However, if you have the time, might as well use the AC from the campground and save your propane.

Another point is the Frig....some other trailers supportded 3 way (propane/AC/battery). The Outbacks only suport either propane or AC. Your frig will not work on DC power only.


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Good to know, thanks for the information, it is appreciated!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

yes you can, it helps, BUT make sure the switches are all set correctly. The switch on the trailer control panel only supplies 12V power to a relay in the WH. It does not actually appply power to the heater element. you MUST make sure the power switch for the AC element in the WH is turned on. Shipped from the factory, suburban has the switch in the off position. Remove the outside access panel and look for a black power switch with a hairpin clip. Make sure it is turned on.


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I wasnt sure if you could run both at the same time or not. I'll make sure I turn the switch on inside the W/H panel.


----------

